# anyone here running a succesful eco wash?



## bigdave1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Anyone here doing well using waterless washes?


----------



## cheshirebert (Dec 11, 2011)

the only people i've seen running them are the Albanians in sainsburys car park :lol:


----------



## gazansteythomas (Sep 14, 2013)

I do a bit of waterless mate, I used the green turtle wax waterless stuff, but most of my clients live rural, so their cars get very muddy very fast, so I have to use hose and bucket.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The answer to your question is most likely no., you've asked a similar question before. Perhaps you'll be our first member to run an Eco Wash, you can let us know if it's a success or not.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I never do an entire car using a waterless wash. It is a lot easier to get the bucket out and do a rinse less wash much faster and it is safer. I still use UWW for spot cleaning but ONR or HFE are my go to rinse less washes. 10-15 minutes is all it takes.


----------



## EWVE159 (May 21, 2013)

_Steven67 said:


> Not to be rude but just out of curiosity, why ? What difference does it make ? To yourself not the clients. Again I'm not meaning to sound rude.


:devil:wondered when these questions would come 

As a business it's different, these days businesses need to be unique and this is one reason why I went down this route. Secondly, with restrictive legislation it's actually a lot easier to go and do this car washing method, I think anyway.

In regard to the "safer" comment. Waterless washing is unsafe when done with poor product and technique and with a heavily soiled vehicle. To wash a normal lightly soiled car this can be done safely in 20-25 minutes. Our intermediate valet for example takes an hour and a half.

With over 1000 cars done in the last year, the vast majority of customers have been keen to closely inspect the results with no issues currently 

Everyone has their own method of course


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

EWVE159 said:


> In the hands of an idiot no technique is safe


Excellent strategy, refer to people who respond with their first hand experiences as Idiots. May be forums like this are not for everyone. If you can't handle a comment that does not agree with your thought process and this is how you react, you're probably better off offline.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Flakey, I do not think he was insulting anyone but rather using humour.


----------



## EWVE159 (May 21, 2013)

Flakey said:


> Excellent strategy, refer to people who respond with their first hand experiences as Idiots. May be forums like this are not for everyone. If you can't handle a comment that does not agree with your thought process and this is how you react, you're probably better off offline.


Wow, it was not an insult at all. Apologies if it came across that way. :tumbleweed:

I will remove/edit that post to cause no further offence. It was more a general statement, not a pointed comment at anyone.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

My bad then, am having a bad day at work. Sorry I mis understood.


----------



## EWVE159 (May 21, 2013)

Flakey said:


> My bad then, am having a bad day at work. Sorry I mis understood.


They happen Flakey, sorry to contribute to your bad day. Hope it gets better as the day goes on.

Matt


----------

